# Question about BH used dept



## EOBeav (Feb 25, 2013)

Apologies if this post is in the wrong forum. I'm getting ready to get a used film slr from the BH used department, and I was just wondering if that y'all's experience was with that venue. Is that protection plan worth adding? Thanks in advance for whatever advice you have.


----------



## digital paradise (Feb 25, 2013)

A used SLR? How much is this unit worth? I have not and never will purchase an extended protection for anything I buy but that is just me. Not sure about used. I figure B&H will make sure the camera is working beyond that you just don't know. If anything breaks down it will be mechanical as there is no computer. Shutter might be first to go. Are there even parts available for that uint? 

Future shop tried to sell me extended warranty on a $45 microwave. I have a real thorn in my side with that part of the industry.


----------



## EOBeav (Feb 25, 2013)

digital paradise said:


> A used SLR? How much is this unit worth? I have not and never will purchase an extended protection for anything I buy but that is just me. Not sure about used. I figure B&H will make sure the camera is working beyond that you just don't know. If anything breaks down it will be mechanical as there is no computer. Shutter might be first to go. Are there even parts available for that uint?
> 
> Future shop tried to sell me extended warranty on a $45 microwave. I have a real thorn in my side with that part of the industry.



Understood, and I don't usually go for extended warranties. This extends the 45 day regular warranty to a full year for about $15. It's a $79 camera, so it would just so I'd be sure to get through that first year or so. I may or may not do the warranty. My bigger question is what's BH's reputation like for used gear?


----------



## risc32 (Feb 26, 2013)

I've bought a ton of used gear from b&H and adorama for that matter, and when I'm not pleased with an item I send it right back, no problems at all. I've had good luck with each company. In the past I would have rated B&H as a bit better, but the last few times i've used adorama they did just as well. Both always have great customer service, but this has to do with their rating system of the condition of used gear. But even if it's condition is as described there is simply no way of telling when a camera will suffer a failure.
-As a rule, I hate extended warranties.


----------



## digital paradise (Feb 26, 2013)

That was a good point. B&H is an excellent company to deal with but for $15 I'd probably do it in the case. For brand new gear if it is going to fail it will within the manufactures warranty period so that is why I avoid extended warranties. Had a few items that did not cooperate but where not that expensive and after 20+ years I'm well ahead of that game.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2013)

Consider getting a Elan 7E with eye control focus. A much more fun camera. IMHO, $78 is far too much to pay for those cameras.

Here is a 7E for $60.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-Elan-7E-SLR-Film-Camera-Body-SN-2182003686-/181085528703?pt=Film_Cameras&hash=item2a2989e27f


----------



## PhotographAdventure (Feb 26, 2013)

I've purchased a used DSLR camera from them. For a few minor scratches the price was cut substantially. An excellent purchase, and no I wouldn't bother with an extra warranty on it.

I recently purchased a used softbox, received it in good condition, but noticed the diffusion panels were missing. I called them up to ask if they could find replacements, but they couldn't so they offered a return with free shipping back. Extra hassle, but at least they take responsibility for their mistakes.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 26, 2013)

I cannot speak for B&H, but I recently bought a used Leica MP film camera from Adorama.

They rated it as EX+ and I was more than happy when I discovered the body was only sold to a dealer in late August 2011 and that it came with a 2 year Mack warranty that would be serviced directly by Leica (this news came from Leica themselves).

The body itself look like it had been used maybe once or twice, absolutely mint and $1500 off the new price, I couldn't believe my luck 

A very pleasant experience and a very accurate rating (I'd say it was actually LN-).
I'll definitely buy from them again.

ET


----------



## EOBeav (Feb 26, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Consider getting a Elan 7E with eye control focus. A much more fun camera. IMHO, $78 is far too much to pay for those cameras.
> 
> Here is a 7E for $60.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-Elan-7E-SLR-Film-Camera-Body-SN-2182003686-/181085528703?pt=Film_Cameras&hash=item2a2989e27f



Good points, I'm just not sure I'd make use of eye controlled focus. You're right that the Elan 7 is priced a little higher than it should be. Aside from eBay, I'm seeing $75-80 as the norm for those cameras on Amazon and B&H. Maybe there's enough of a demand for EOS film cameras that their value is holding up?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2013)

EOBeav said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Consider getting a Elan 7E with eye control focus. A much more fun camera. IMHO, $78 is far too much to pay for those cameras.
> ...


 
The 7E will hold its value better if you ever go to sell it. I just keep a eye on Craigslist for a old camera with lens, and keep the lens and use the camera to trade in for a refurb DSLR.
I have a 7E that I bought that way, but have kept it. I have a few others as well. I usually donate them to a local school when I get too many, most of the old SLR's are only worth $5 if sold body only.
Considering that you are paying $80 for a body that you would be lucky to get $25 (net) out of when sold on ebay, don't buy insurance. If the camera works for 45 days, it is already 20 years old and will go for another 20.


----------



## lv (Feb 26, 2013)

Bought used 7ne for about $100 from Adorama about 5.5 years ago when my EOS 50 broke (to be honest: film door latch . I had EOS 5 and 3, but I liked the EOS 50 a lot.

The first camera they showed me was a bit dusty though rate E or so. Since the battery was dead when the sales clerk was fiddling with it I asked them to see another one. I'm sure it was fine, but I was a little turned off by the dusty look. The next one must have been overstock, as it was mint. I think I knocked $15 or so off it, but then I also bought a 70-200 f2.8 at the same time (and knocked a 50 or so off that.

Anyway, 7ne is better than Elan II, I love it and still can't part with it. It's small, the placement of the rear wheel is still more comfortable for me than any canon dslr since. And while there are only 3 focus points but I think Eye control (last version of it is on 7ne I think) makes them more useful than the dozens we got now. It was my first experience with ECF and it worked. It's baffling to me why Canon dropped it. I mean, if you want to go full auto - fine, but if they still let you manually click through all their points with a button and wheel acrobatics - I just don't understand.

Anyway, Adorama was good, BH was good when I bought there. If that kind of peace of mind is worth $15 to you, go ahead. It's only $15, I think in this case BH is just trying to protect reputation rather than earn extra income on warranty. Or find an even cheaper deal and chance it. These were just about the last film cameras produced, refined from previous generations of similar cameras, and they were good, so there are probably lots of gently used ones.


----------

